# Royal Morphs which ones



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Good afternoon all, 

I would like to get peaple's opinions/suggestions on the list of a few Royal morphs that i like.

I would like people to give me there opinions on what would work best out of the following choices.


_LIST_
Albino 
Mojaves
Spider
Lemon Pastel 
Piedbald
Bumblebee
Lesser Plat
Yellowbellys
Butters
Super Pastel
Pewter
Pinstripe


I have between £2000-£4.500 maybe a bit more to spend once my rack has been sorted.


So please feel free to put your opinions and choice's forward 

Regards 
james: victory:


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any1????


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

With that sort of cash to splash, I'd get 2 albino females and axanthic male. Told that combo produces snows? (but am new to this so likely to be wrong lol)


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

hi do u know how to make a signiture


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,

Click on UserCP above then edit signature, it's just like creating a post :lol2:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I love piebalds, can't afford one but they are really popular. I'd say get a pied and maybe a bumblebee?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

andyfraser666 said:


> With that sort of cash to splash, I'd get 2 albino females and axanthic male. Told that combo produces snows? (but am new to this so likely to be wrong lol)


That combination produces HET snows (het albino, het axanthic). You'd only get snows in the second generation.

I would personally write anything with Spider off the list; I won't buy into that simply because of the neurological/balance problems.

Other than that, your list looks a LOT like ours 

I'd get one Lesser Platinum and an opposite-sex Mojave (to produce Blue-Eyed Leucistics). I'd probably pick the Pinstripe to be opposite-sex to the Lesser too for Kingpins (and a Super Pastel that's the same sex as the lesser so you can make Lemon Blasts)

Unless you're going for a pair of Yellowbellies I might say 'don't bother' - they're not significantly different to normals.

Combining a recessive like Albino or Pied with a pattern trait like Pinstripe is cool too - but remember you won't recover the recessive until the second generation. If you want to produce albinos or pieds in the next four years, go for a pair of visuals or a visual and het pair.


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That combination produces HET snows (het albino, het axanthic). You'd only get snows in the second generation.


 Thanks for that info, showing my ignorance I'm afraid :lol2:
what would the 2nd gen mating need to be for the snows?


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

do the woma's have the sme prob as the spiders? are they the same (co-dom)? if they are why aren't people doing combos with these? (sorry if this is hijacking...)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

andyfraser666 said:


> Thanks for that info, showing my ignorance I'm afraid :lol2:
> what would the 2nd gen mating need to be for the snows?


You'd need to mate two het albino, het axanthics together (or to a snow, or to an animal who is homozygous for one trait and het for the other). To a snow you have a 25% chance per egg of getting snows; to anything else your chance of snows decreases.



missk said:


> do the woma's have the sme prob as the spiders? are they the same (co-dom)? if they are why aren't people doing combos with these? (sorry if this is hijacking...)


Heterozygous Woma does not have the problem - the trait IS codominant, however, and a homozygous Woma ("Pearl" - white snake, midnight-blue eyes) has some fairly serious problems. From what I understand they have muscular control problems and die young... but the way to avoid that is to never breed a Woma-based morph to another Woma-based morph.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

its like speaking to a genetic encyclopedia! thanks ssthisto.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

get a pair of lesser plattys and make the cleanest form of blue eyed leucy thats what im doing when sell my first clutch of pastel x pastel


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That combination produces HET snows (het albino, het axanthic). You'd only get snows in the second generation.
> 
> I would personally write anything with Spider off the list; I won't buy into that simply because of the neurological/balance problems.
> 
> ...


 
what would i put the super to mate to get lemon blast's ??

and thanks to every1 who has answered


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> _LIST_
> 
> Albino
> Piebald
> ...


Them ones 

Butters > Lessers.

Basically though, think about what snake you want to make and then get the animals needed to make it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bar1 said:


> what would i put the super to mate to get lemon blast's ??
> 
> and thanks to every1 who has answered


You'd put the Super Pastel (who is opposite sex to your Pinstripe in my description above) to the Pinstripe


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks again


----------



## RoyalPythonMorphs (Aug 24, 2008)

if you are lookin to breed them, you should get 2 fire royals there £1300 for males and £1800 for females wen you breed them you get 2 normals het fire-£200each 4 fire's £1300-£1800 and 2 leucistic £6500-£7000 you'll make about £17500 when you take the price of the parents off


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

RoyalPythonMorphs said:


> if you are lookin to breed them, you should get 2 fire royals there £1300 for males and £1800 for females wen you breed them you get 2 normals het fire-£200each 4 fire's £1300-£1800 and 2 leucistic £6500-£7000 you'll make about £17500 when you take the price of the parents off


No such thing as a het Fire, the Fireball morph is itself a het, for Black Eyed Leucistic.

Plus you can pick up pairs of Fires for £1,000 or less.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I would like to get peaple's opinions/suggestions on the list of a few Royal morphs that i like.
> 
> ...


 id get 1 mojave, 1 lesser , 1 spider and a pastel. think of the combos! mojave x pastel or mojave x lesser wich could projuice a blue eyed lucy!


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Plus you can pick up pairs of Fires for £1,000 or less.[/quote]

Thats what i thought so that other reply about 17500 is that incorrect now ???


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> Plus you can pick up pairs of Fires for £1,000 or less.


Thats what i thought so that other reply about 17500 is that incorrect now ???[/quote]
Yup.

Drop Paul Angeleides a PM, he has pairs of Fires for £1,000.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I picked up a stunning little Fire from paul last weekend, would reccomend him to anyone


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah ive been talkin to paul so just workin out a list now and then goin to work out but any other suggestions from the list will still help and be appreciated


james


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

_LIST_
Albino 
Mojaves
Spider
Lemon Pastel 
Piedbald
Bumblebee
Lesser Plat
Yellowbellys
Butters
Super Pastel
Pewter
Pinstripe


I have between £2000-£4.500 maybe a bit more to spend once my rack has been sorted.

1.0 Spider x 0.1 Pastel
x 0.1 Lesser
x 0.1 Cinnamon
1.1 Yellow Bellys
1.0 Lesser Platty x 0.1 Pinstripe

Depending on where you get it from you could maybe get that...
1.1 Lessers £1200
1.0 Spider £400
0.1 Cinnamon £400
1.1 Yellow Bellys £800
0.1 Pinstripe £500

That would be one nice ass collection!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> id get 1 mojave, 1 lesser , 1 spider and a pastel. think of the combos! mojave x pastel or mojave x lesser wich could projuice a blue eyed lucy!


thats almost exactly what i am getting  from hamm, just need to reserve em....and will be after another morph or 2...

Plan is to produce
BELs
Lesser Bee (omg the day i hatch one!!!)
King Pin ( will obv need a pinstripe...)

Sshisto Lesser x Cinnamon, do you know anyone that has done this and anyone know of any pictures? i may try that..?


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

1.0 Spider x 0.1 Pastel
x 0.1 Lesser
x 0.1 Cinnamon
1.1 Yellow Bellys
1.0 Lesser Platty x 0.1 Pinstripe

Depending on where you get it from you could maybe get that...
1.1 Lessers £1200
1.0 Spider £400
0.1 Cinnamon £400
1.1 Yellow Bellys £800
0.1 Pinstripe £500

That would be one nice ass collection![/quote]


mate do you mean put the male spider to the female pastel's,cinnamon,lesser as mating pairs?????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont understand what you said, maybe because i am tired?

I ment put the male spider with the 3 females on separte occasions...for mating.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

yh thats it basically mate cheers


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Just to throw a spanner in the works i'd be tempted to bang a yellow belly through a lesser too - makes you a perdy red spectrum as the end result there.

Rach


----------



## Padwah (Aug 13, 2008)

*morph's*

i would get two fire balls from bob clark as if they breed you have a 25% chance of getting a lusistic. and bob is over here in dec ...: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lucys are so old now! :lol2: go for something more exciting! a lesser bee...stringer bee...king pin...Axanthic Spider...the list go on


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Why the obsession with a morph where the paint job results in balance/neurological problems? I'd personally eliminate ANY Spider trait morphs from my choices because I would hate to hatch a spinner and I would really hate to find out a snake I sold to someone as a healthy non-spinner turned out to mature into a trainwreck upside-down-crawling wobbler.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Why the obsession with a morph where the paint job results in balance/neurological problems? I'd personally eliminate ANY Spider trait morphs from my choices because I would hate to hatch a spinner and I would really hate to find out a snake I sold to someone as a healthy non-spinner turned out to mature into a trainwreck upside-down-crawling wobbler.


:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Why the obsession with a morph where the paint job results in balance/neurological problems? I'd personally eliminate ANY Spider trait morphs from my choices because I would hate to hatch a spinner and I would really hate to find out a snake I sold to someone as a healthy non-spinner turned out to mature into a trainwreck upside-down-crawling wobbler.


It is exactly that though, YOUR collection and YOUR choice, preaching to everyone doesn't really achieve anything other than portraying a holier than thou attitude, before you or anyone mentions it, I don't have a single spider or spider based morph in my collection, purely because I have moved on to things that appeal to me more, but it wouldn't stop me adding one to my collection if a morph became available that I did like that was spider based.


----------

